# CYCLONE COASTER 19th Annual FREE SWAPMEET & CYCLETRUCK CONVOY



## cyclonecoaster.com

*


 

YES - it's coming up fast - The 19th ANNUAL FREE CYCLONE COASTER SWAPMEET is on SUNDAY November 5th 2017 @ 7:00am & NOW ENDS by 10:00am - THIS IS REQUESTED FROM THE PIKE's OWNER CHRIS who wants the parking lot cleared out by 10:00 am for his regulars that start rolling in

The CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet is FREE to vend & attend - THE THEME this month will be the CYCLETRUCK CONVOY - What better bicycle to bring to a swapmeet - since it is the perfect swapmeet bicycle to carry all your goodies in 

Our thanks again goes out to our friend Chris Reece - Owner of the World Famous PIKE Bar & Restaurant & the former drummer of this little band called Social Distortion - if you ever wondered why the Social D skeleton smoking & the martini glass was on the CYCLONE COASTER swapmeet flyer - well it's in honor of Chris - who opens the PIKE doors & has his staff there early @ 7:00am for EVERY CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet since day 1 to provide us with great food - the KILLER breakfast burritos - full bar & yes the use of his back parking lot - Can't thank you enough Chris 

SWAPMEET RULES -- PLEASE keep the noise down & ARRIVE NO EARLIER than 6:00am to set-up your FREE swap spot - If you are traveling from a far - camp out a few blocks away & roll out to set up closer to daylight that's all & keep it down - We have to respect the Pike & their neighbors to continue to have our CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEETS here & ABSOLUTELY NO PARKING in the PIKE parking lot - Chris WILL TOW - no F****ing around 

AGAIN - the CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeets START @ 7:00am - BUT - PLEASE ARRIVE NO EARLIER than 6:00am to set-up your FREE swap spot & park your car off site in the surrounding neighborhood 

Many killer rare parts as well as complete bicycles exchange hands as they do at everyone of these CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEETS @ the PIKE - Thanks to my fellow bicycle enthusiast & fellow riders @ PIKE BAR & RESTAURANT home of the FREE CYCLONE COASTER SWAPMEET since day one

The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride will be held AFTER the FREE Swapmeet from Portfolio Coffeehouse @ 11am - 1/2 hour later due to the swapmeet

ALWAYS A GREAT DAY - Pop a reminder on your hand held device of choice NOW for the CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET - So you are sure not to miss it THIS TIME - Thanks again to everyone that makes CYCLONE COASTER a part of their Sunday - Ridden NOT Hidden & Ride Vintage - Frank 

www.cyclonecoaster.com 

CALI CARTEL - RIDDEN not HIDDEN - since day 1*


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## Jrodarod

Looks like s great opportunity for a Role Call!


----------



## burrolalb

Im in if i could get my bike over there with the car rack 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

burrolalb said:


> Im in if i could get my bike over there with the car rack




*Just put your car in the Cycletruck basket ...... Problem Solved ....*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*I am also working on some CYCLETRUCK CONVOY T-shirts ... 
VERY LIMITED RUN .... 
6 Large 
12 XL 
6 2X 

that's it - unless you have a PM'ed request in before I print in about a week or so - Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

Tan CYCLETRUCK - TdF 2015



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jun 10, 2016


----------



## Jrodarod

Any Mediums for my girls?? 3meds 1XL


----------



## GoofyBike

I would love a cycle truck tee shirt. I have 4 cycle trucks, 2 small baskets, one large and one powered. I live in Ohio and wont be able to make the meet, but if you could send me a tee shirt I would greatly appreciate it. Let me know if this is possible.


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

Jrodarod said:


> Any Mediums for my girls?? 3meds 1XL




I will make 3 mediums for you & the one in XL .. no problem ...



GoofyBike said:


> I would love a cycle truck tee shirt. I have 4 cycle trucks, 2 small baskets, one large and one powered. I live in Ohio and wont be able to make the meet, but if you could send me a tee shirt I would greatly appreciate it. Let me know if this is possible.




What size shirt are you looking for.. .. I can ship USPS for around $7.00 flat rate ( which I can fit 2 shirts in ) ...  plus the cost of the t-shirt ... if you're interested paypal as a friend ... PM me here .. thanks .. Frank


----------



## GoofyBike

Here is my power cycle truck.


----------



## 58tornado

The basket case..will rollin on this ride!!


----------



## Jrodarod

BMX Prewar CT


----------



## Jrodarod

One more week!! Start cleaning them rigs up, tighten up the load and check them tires.. We gonna have ourselves a Convoy!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

_*I have the artwork for the CYCLETRUCK CONVOY ready & I will print the shirts TOMORROW - October 31st - VERY LIMITED RUN !!!!!  *_

_*I am printing the following *_

_*6     Mediums ( 4 are SOLD ) *_
_*10   Large *_
_*16   XL *_
_*8     2X*_

_*Shirts have been ordered already - So no more special orders *_

_*Paypal as a friend TODAY for a guarantee you get a CYCLETRUCK CONVOY T-Shirt - PM me here with size - when they're gone -- they're gone !!!!!!!!*_

_*See everyone on Sunday - Ride Vintage - Frank *_


----------



## TheDXjedi

Can I get a 3xl?  Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

TheDXjedi said:


> Can I get a 3xl?  Frank




*Carlos - Yes - You made the cut off for the CYCLETRUCK CONVOY T-shirt in a 3X - I will have it for you Sunday .. Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## fordmike65

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/bik/d/schwinn-cycle-truck/6368245159.html


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Jrodarod

Weather still looks good!! Cross your fingers. Another reminder... *Day Light Savings Time Starts Sunday 5th of Nov. Same day as the ride. One Hour Fall Back!*


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Nice to see the weather may cooperate on Sunday


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## the2finger

Weather looks goo so far


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Yeah buddy


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## Jrodarod

Mike.. U puttin a basket on that pretty Colson of yours?


----------



## cyclingday

Loaded up and truckin.


----------



## fordmike65

Jrodarod said:


> Mike.. U puttin a basket on that pretty Colson of yours?



I despise baskets of every kind...unless they're stuffed with goodies at tomorrow's swap. See you there


----------



## cyclingday

She's got a New D, two speed and a Georgia Overdrive.


 See you at the Pike!


----------



## Jrodarod

I just picked up another CT  that has been resting in a cozy garage for years.


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## Maskadeo

Aw man, I wanna go!


----------



## fordmike65

Maskadeo said:


> Aw man, I wanna go!



What's stopping you?? Just a few hundred miles of desolate highway...


----------



## 58tornado

fordmike65 said:


> What's stopping you?? Just a few hundred miles of desolate highway...


----------



## 58tornado

The basket case is ready!!


----------



## cyclingday

I just woke up to the sound of rain. Uggh!


----------



## Robertriley

On the road


----------



## jungleterry

Drive safe Chris , have a great day . Keep us posted .


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## Aussie

What a great time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jungleterry

Nice pictures keep them coming .


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## jungleterry

Great pics


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## markivpedalpusher

Next few posts are very pic heavy


----------



## markivpedalpusher

2nd round


----------



## markivpedalpusher

3rd round


----------



## FULLYLOADED

TODAYS RIDE, BEAUTIFUL DAY.



















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher

4th round


----------



## markivpedalpusher

5th round


----------



## markivpedalpusher

6th round


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Last set of pics


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage

what a Great day it was!see everybody next time!


----------



## Jimmy V

Great pictures! Thank you!  Looks like it turned out to be a nice day.  I missed this by a week... such is life. Maybe next year.  Fun to see the variety of Cycletrucks. And the two Streamliners that I saw caught my eye too. Just need money!


----------



## cyclingday

And the sun set on another great day in the life.


----------



## jungleterry

Great pics thanks so much ,


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks so much for the great pictures of bikes and parts  from bicycle larry


----------



## fordmike65

My last ride on the Crusty Merc. Sad to see her go...


----------



## birdzgarage

Dont be sad, you will see it often.and when you want, ill bring to the ride so you can roll it.


----------



## Jrodarod

Frank @cyclonecoaster.com Thanks for hosting the event and for creating these awesome T-Shirts!


----------



## island schwinn

Was worth the 5 hour drive.sold some stuff and got a couple sets of tires from John.got the royal treatment from @fordmike65 and @Schwinn499 .was great seeing all the other gang and the ride was another fun time.


----------



## slick

Sorry I missed it, but I'll be down for the Colson ride in December.  It's my birthday on December 5th so my Colson might need training wheels after Saturday nights party. Lol


----------



## fordmike65

island schwinn said:


> Was worth the 5 hour drive.sold some stuff and got a couple sets of tires from John.got the royal treatment from @fordmike65 and @Schwinn499 .was great seeing all the other gang and the ride was another fun time.



Always a warm bed and a cold beer waiting for you bud


----------



## New Mexico Brant

It was worth the 1700 mile roundtrip drive. Thanks for the warm welcome Cyclone Coaster Swap family.


----------

